# Carte graphique à changer



## Keikoku (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un peut me filer un petit coup de main. Ma belle bête de chez apple, un imac 24 pouces, a une carte Graphique RADEON 4850 HD et j'aurais voulu trouver la solution pour lui installer un truc qui déchire un peu plus et qui soit compatible.

Alors j'ai demandé à mon revendeur, qui m'a expliqué que même si le modèle que je possède n'avait pas encore la carte graphique soudée au PC, je possédait déjà la plus avancée pour mon modèle, et donc il ne pouvait rien faire pour moi...

copie du mail:



> Quand vous avez acheté l'ordi vous aviez le choix entre:
> 
> Card, Video, ATI Radeon HD, 4670 256MB
> Card, Video, ATI Radeon HD, 4850 512MB
> ...



Mais je sais que dans cette cave réside de nombreuses créatures aux talents incroyablements insoupçonnés. Ici résident les maître de l'art machintosh, ceux qui sont capables de faire tourner une mouche autour d'un carré de sucre sans jamais qu'elle se pose dessus!

En bref, vous êtes capables de faire des miracles! Et je sais que vous pouvez m'aider. Comment faire pardi pour modifier cette carte? Laquelle pourrait éventuellement être compatible? (la meilleur possible bien entendu).

Ce serait vraiment vraiment super si vous étiez capable de m'aider! Je vous en serait éternellement reconnaissant.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Septembre 2011)

Déja que la carte graphique que tu as pose des problèmes de chauffe, tu veux tuer ton iMac là. 

Navré également, peux rien faire pour toi, car cette carte graphique bien que non soudée (MXM) Il te faudra un modèle compatible, avec les drivers faits pour OS X ... Et ... C'est mission impossible à mon avis...


----------



## Keikoku (28 Septembre 2011)

Fraking shit... C'est vraiment emm****** !!!

(Sinon je savais pas qu'elle posait des problèmes de chauffe, mais je commence à comprendre certaines choses moi X,D)

Bah je laisse le poste en espérant que peut-être quelqu'un ait eu la même idée débile que moi


----------

